# New Ideas for Macro?



## jbylake

I've dug my cannon macro and coupler out, had it checked, and was found to be in outstanding condition.

O.K., I haven't played with it for years.

I'm looking for some subject matter other than bugs and plants, not that there are many beautiful examples on this site, but I'm just getting bored with the idea.  I have "brain lock", and just can't figure out what else might make some interesting objects to experiment with?

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

J.:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Big

ummmm....old coins, food?


----------



## mooimeisie

Parts of tools, equipment, cars, bikes, knots in wood, corners of picture frames, twizzlers (I'm just looking around where I'm sitting).  In another thread not too long ago, it was mentioned that you should be able to take 10 or something photos within 10 feet of you.  Try it, it works.  Just think small.


----------



## jbylake

And there you have it.  Thanks, guess I was just thinking too hard, with nothing to think with.  I'm just going to shoot a couple of rolls at anything I please, and maybe get a couple of good shots in the process.

Thanks again,

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## smokey breeze

Big said:


> ummmm....old coins, food?



or, the mold that grows on food...

Pull out any old powerful magnifying glass and look at lots of normal ordinary things until something strikes your fancy, then snap away.

I've been playing with my EFS 60mm f/2.8 prime macro lens lately, and attached is an example of as macro as I can achieve with it.

Subject: a 25 cent piece coin from a trip to Barbados. 
 Settings: Canon EOS 50D, 60mm f/2.8 Macro lens, Aperture f/4, Shutter 1/8, Manual Focus, Aperture Priority, MR-14 EX Macro Light Ring, Proline Tripod, coin was ~5" from lens filter.

photography workflow: Ubuntu 9.04 workstation 64-bit, f-spot, DigiKam, Gimp


----------



## Dcrymes84

How about the letters on your blackberry 






Or how about the spirals on a notebook


----------

